# No fans allowed??



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

It's been soooo hot everywhere lately, and I cannot imagine not having a fan on the horses!!

I assume she is worried about the fire risk. When we were barn shopping, some facilities provided fans, others did not. 

We are super paranoid horse owners so we wouldn't board anywhere without a fan. Where we are at now is a private farm, no other boarders, just the barn owners chickens. They, the BOs, did not want a fan hanging from our two horses stalls due to the aisle being full of extension cords, one of which got wet and electrified the metal siding on the stable building. So, they compromised, knowing the horses needed a fan, but not wanting fans hanging from the stall front or having extension cords running through the aisle....they bought a huge 60 inch barn fan that we set in front of their two side by side stalls, and they get tons of air. they have dutch doors and they hang their heads out the door and their forelocks blow around so much it looks like they are doing a photo shoot!!! lol
Both ends of the stable have walls that are doors, and both huge door/walls are opened, as is a small side wall which is at the wash bay, so they have open walls on both ends and a small wall/door on the side. 

I understand your barn owner's caution on this matter ....however, as a horse owner, I want my horses to stay cool in the brutal summer heat.....so I wouldn't accept the no fan policy. On the other hand if the barn was rigged with extension cords, I wouldn't be happy either....

So, it is a catch 22 situation.:-(

I do think a good solution is to get a huge barn fan and blow it down the aisle for air circulation. I know our stable building can get very hot and stuffy, so just sticking your horse in the barn gets them out of the sun, but barns can get hot and stagnant.....a barn can heat up and become like an oven.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She may not have the wiring or electrical capability to support a barn full of fans running all at once. Sort of like having your computer, TV, stereo, curling iron, and blow dryer all plugged into the same plug and running at the same time. If the electrical system and breaker box isn't set up for that much draw, then you will constantly be blowing fuses and flipping breakers and that can become a fire hazard very quickly.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in Texas where the heat index has been 115. I have a ceiling fan in each stall, and then we add a box fan in the winter to each stall. We also have a large fan at the end of the isle way to keep the air moving and then we have a ceiling exhaust fan that vents out the cupola on the roof of the barn... so you can probably guess my position on this matter lol. 

I'm sure there is a reason she has the rule... fire hazard or electricity wattage is probably the reason why but you should ask her anyway. Temps across the country are record breaking and IMO is a good reason to bend the rules. All you can do is ask....the worst thing she can say is no right? Box fans don't draw a lot of electricity but if you are running several of them this may very well be the case. 

If you can, email your request and add a few suggestions. My email would say 
"Sally, Thank you for moving Spot to a better ventilated stall, it has helped some but I'm still concerned about Spot in this heat. A few boarders have approached me with concerns as well. I was wondering if you will be making exceptions to your "no fans rule" due to this record breaking heat we've had this season? Or perhaps make an exception for older horses? I understand that it may be difficult due to electricity restrictions, costs and/or possible fire hazards. If budget is the concern, I would be more than happy to purchase a fan and pay extra for the electricity usage. I hope we can work something out.. I'm open to other ideas if you have any too. Thank you for your time and consideration... Have a great weekend!"


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ask her what her reasons are, it is a reasonable question.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes I agree. Ask the BO why she doesn't want fans. I'm sure she has a logical reason.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

There was, recently, a huge recall on several box fans. They had a defect that caused parts of the motors to sieze and melt. I have heard of near misses for fires. I wonder if any barn fires have been linked to these defective fans. How awful for this to happen.

That may be why the barn owner won't allow them. AND, as has been suggested, the barn wiring MUST be able to handle the draw of a bunch of fans. 

If the wiring is adequate, maybe you could ask her if you could provide an UL approved COMMERCIAL quality fan ($$$) and give her 10.00 a month for the extra electricity usage.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> If the wiring is adequate, maybe you could ask her if you could provide an UL approved COMMERCIAL quality fan ($$$) and give her 10.00 a month for the extra electricity usage.


Great suggestion!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> There was, recently, a huge recall on several box fans. They had a defect that caused parts of the motors to sieze and melt. I have heard of near misses for fires. I wonder if any barn fires have been linked to these defective fans. How awful for this to happen.
> 
> That may be why the barn owner won't allow them. AND, as has been suggested, the barn wiring MUST be able to handle the draw of a bunch of fans.
> 
> If the wiring is adequate, maybe you could ask her if you could provide an UL approved COMMERCIAL quality fan ($$$) and give her 10.00 a month for the extra electricity usage.


*nods head in agreement*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> If the wiring is adequate, maybe you could ask her if you could provide an UL approved COMMERCIAL quality fan ($$$) and give her 10.00 a month for the extra electricity usage.


Yes.

The box fans you get at Walmart for $15 are not rated for barn use. The amount of dust and such that gets into the motor can cause the motor to have pretty serious issues.


OP, did you talk to your barn owner?


----------



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your advice I appreciate all of your comments. Her reasons are the fire hazards and if one person puts a fan up then everyone puts a fan up she said. I just don't feel the barn has good enough venilation through it. There is a hayloft right over the stalls and narrow ailes. I am seriously considering moving my horse to another place. I found a place just down the road from me where he will be outside all day in a 15 acre pasture with only 4 other horses. There are trees for shade and I can put in in the barn whenver I want or leave him out. It's also cheaper because it's more "self care". The barn is a huge old barn with wide ailes and the hay loft is on the other end of the barn from where the stalls are. Nothing fancy but I'm thinking maybe better for his well being.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with moving your horse if the set up you have currently is not working for you and your horse.


What your current barn owner says makes perfect sense. She is very correct. If one person does something then everyone will want to do it. Just look around here. There are frequently posts about it not being fair because someone else got to do something that they are not allowed to do.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Not being able to put a fan on a stall was surprisingly prevalent when I was looking for a new boarding facility a couple of months ago in sw ohio. My last facility was a nice place, but didn't allow fans and the circulation was poor enough that my horse was sweating constantly every day and he's in the 4th stall from the end of the aisle. There was just no cross breeze. We had a foal in the breeziest part of the barn and she was sweating in the stall, but the bo wouldn't allow a fan on that stall. There was a mare - also in the breeziest part of the barn- with a medical condition and a vet saying she had to have a fan, but the bo wouldn't do that either. When I moved, a fan on my stall was a requirement. I had to pass up on a few cheaper places to find one and I'm paying extra to have it on top of the full care cost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree and I'm not upset with the BO at all. Matter of fact my parents used to run a boarding stable back in the 80's and 90's and I remember what a pain in the butt the boarders could be. I just think I need to find something different for my needs. The barn isn't very open and the fact that he doesn't get enough turn out time is a concern. If I turn him out I have to be there the whole time. For some people that works but not for me when I have to work full time and have 2 kids to take of too. The other barn is willing to let me keep him outside with their horses and will bring him in for me if the weather gets bad. That's nice. I wish I could have my own place to be able to turn horses out all day and look out at them grazing in the field but that's not reality...at least not yet...lol!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvCaesar said:


> I agree and I'm not upset with the BO at all. Matter of fact my parents used to run a boarding stable back in the 80's and 90's and I remember what a pain in the butt the boarders could be. I just think I need to find something different for my needs. The barn isn't very open and the fact that he doesn't get enough turn out time is a concern. If I turn him out I have to be there the whole time. For some people that works but not for me when I have to work full time and have 2 kids to take of too. The other barn is willing to let me keep him outside with their horses and will bring him in for me if the weather gets bad. That's nice. I wish I could have my own place to be able to turn horses out all day and look out at them grazing in the field but that's not reality...at least not yet...lol!


Sounds like the BO is just avoiding any and all accidents.


----------

